# New to this please help ivf v's iui



## chez1334 (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi have just tried one cycle of ivf which was unsuccessful. I am 43 and have been told that a cycle of IUI can be good after an ivf cycle in people of my age. Do any of you have any experience of this. Not sure what to do next. Many thanks


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

Hello chez, iui usually involves less stimulation than ivf as they are aiming for less eggs.  Usually people have iui first but I have heard you are more fertile after a failed cycle so maybe that is why it was suggested.  Don't know if its accurate though.  Maybe ask the clinic why they have suggested it.  Good luck. .


----------



## Daisy34 (May 8, 2013)

Hi there just thought I would let you know I tried iui after several failed ivfs and it's worked. Still in shock, but I think milder drugs suited me. I'm 40. Worth a try, less invasive, cheaper and more natural, def worth a go in my opinion!


----------



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi ladies, glad I've come across this post. I've had two failed NHS IVF cycles. Didn't have IUI as there was such a catastrophic mix up at the clinic I was at the top of IVF waiting list by time they got their act together. After my treatment they told me there was no point in me having IUI as my odds were around 2%. My argument is 2% is better than nothing and if my health board funds the treatment, I want it! Am just about to pay for private IVF Lite which, apart from the obvious, seems so similar to IUI with the drugs they use (was given them on the NHS and had to throw them away eventually because they went out of date, how awful is that!?  ) Do you think they will let me have 'my' IUIs? Am now thinking that perhaps costs for them and waiting lists are their true motivation for discouraging me?? Good luck chez and fanTAStic news daisy!! xx


----------



## Daisy34 (May 8, 2013)

Thank you! Sorry I wouldn't know what nhs would allow or not, unfortunately we ended up paying for all our treatment. I just felt we had good fertilisation rate, seemed to respond well to treatment, so was prob just a numbers game, which in our case it probably was. Good luck hope things work out for you!


----------



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

Am sorry you had to pay for everything daisy. The way the system works is so unfair. I know I am lucky to have had any at all even though treatment and organisation was not the best.....have recently discovered it's not necessarily better when you pay crazy money for it. Am very happy it worked for you. Xx


----------



## HoopHopes (Jun 14, 2010)

MissM from my understanding NHS will fund Clomid and IUI before they offer IVF buy once had the IVF ( my area gives one free IVF cycle only but some give up to 3, so it varies), they do not go back and fund the IUI. After my failed NHS IVF cycle we had to go private for 2nd cycle, private for urologist and for immune treatments etc.


----------



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks hoophopes. I know I'm probably clutching at straws but am going to ask the question nevertheless. The whole system is so unfair the way it's run that I don't think there's any established pattern followed. I have a stepchild who wasn't being looked after properly by her mother but we were told by our consultant that if she were to live with us I would not be entitled to treatment as she is of child age, nevermind that we'd just signed child protection papers. At the same time there was a woman the same age as me, a month behind me on waiting list, who already had two  children (& was a grandmother!) with her current partner yet who was allowed treatment because her children were both over 18 and, therefore, not child age. And you have people like daisy above who get no assistance at all. It's crazy the way it differs from one health board to another!  x


----------

